# Stay away from Chaffee, an update from the Ark



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you MNichols for sharing that video.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks mnichols.

Greg hasn't aged a minute. He also has a lot more titles after his name than he used to.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

After he talked about being in politics and then said he's speaking on that capacity I quit watching...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

k2andcannoli said:


> After he talked about being in politics and then said he's speaking on that capacity I quit watching...



I've known him 25 years or so, and he's NOT a politician, he's a boater thru and thru, a stronger advocate for us you'll likely not find. 



His message still rings true though, stay the fuck away, and hopefully this virus / pandemic or whatever you want to call it will run it's course and we can all play again.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

As soon as you say stay the fuck away I want to make the ark the first place I go. 
I'm going there first


----------



## abprice (Jun 7, 2016)

"As soon as you say stay the fuck away I want to make"...CRESTED BUTTE "... the first place I go.
I'm going there first"

https://covid19.gunnisoncounty.org/2020/05/08/may-8th-5pm-update/

Please keep in mind that Memorial Day weekend (Saturday, May 23-Monday, May 25) falls before the conclusion of the most recently amended Public Health Order on Tuesday, May 26. Until then, travel within Gunnison County is restricted to “essential,” and visitors to Gunnison County are prohibited. As such, Gunnison County residents should also plan to stay local for Memorial Day.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Blue Turf posted this on the coronavirus thread, likely one of the best explanations I've seen
https://ncase.me/covid-19/


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

abprice said:


> "As soon as you say stay the fuck away I want to make"...CRESTED BUTTE "... the first place I go.


Come on out. I'm not going to catch a virus off you while you mtn bike or kayak m


----------



## Zoots Allure (May 29, 2005)

Yes, make Crested Butte your first place to go. Tell me what kind of kayak you'll be in and you'll be given the good 'ol Crested Butte welcome.


----------



## grasscloud (May 8, 2017)

good ol welcome. . . . .


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

If you mask up and sanitize your hands I'd rather stand next to you in line at the grocery store.
I'll take a tourist with a mask over a selfish inconsiderate local.


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

a local...well I guess...he's one of those few grumpy ole people that the sign in Howard references. Here is a letter he wrote to our local paper ripping a local business owner for donating a weeks sales to a local non-profit...just a concerned troll?

the paper made a mistake and stated profits instead of sales. As you know nursery is usually seasonal, they could have easily donated a weeks sales from December rather than what they did...donated 10% of a weeks salesin April.

Dear Editor:

I read with interest the piece in Friday’s paper about Derald Brady of Brady’s garden center donating 10 percent of one week’s profits to the Presbyterian Church’s food bank. Ten percent of Brady’s profits for a week amounted to $2,650, according to the article. Employing a little math, one can extrapolate this to $106,000 profit a month, and $1,272,000 profit a year.

From a nursery … trees and plants.


I used to think the usurious prices in Salida were based in the fact that it costs more to do business here. Guess I was wrong.

Hundred thousand bucks a month profit – wow.

Marshall Nichols,

Howard


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

here is a local response....

Dear Editor:

I take issue with Marshall Nichols’ letter of April 30.

Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth. Derald Brady of Brady’s West Garden & Floral so generously donated a week of profits to the Presbyterian Church food bank, and Mr. Nichols, instead of thanking Mr. Brady for his generous donation, starts counting Mr. Brady’s money.


Mr. Nichols, there are lots of sayings about counting other people’s money; none of them are flattering. I have no financial interest or relationship with Brady’s West or Mr. Brady, other than being a very satisfied customer for many years.

I do know that Brady’s is one of the finest, most fair businesses in the county. Brady’s is one of those businesses like our local hardware that when you arrive, the owner is there working hard, with a smile on his face, and asks how he can help.

The most important and obvious observation that Mr. Nichols seems to not realize is that the nursery business is extremely seasonal, especially in the Rocky Mountains. Springtime is when everyone starts their summer landscape projects and heads over to Brady’s. Even more so in quarantine times, I would imagine.

So, multiplying one month times 12 to arrive at yearly profits I am sure does not represent anything close to annual profits. So, I for one am glad that Mr. Brady donated from April profits and not January profits.

I personally want to thank Derald Brady and Brady’s West for their generous donation to our county in this time of need and wish Brady’s West all the financial success in the world.

Don Dubin,

Salida

Editor’s note: Brady’s donated 10 percent of a week’s sales to the pantry to provide assistance to the community in a time of heightened need. Incorrect information was given to The Mountain mail.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, one guy looks like a charitable person..
Another guy looks like a giant douche.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

We all have too much time on our hands. Raise Ed Quillen from the dead, please. Perhaps he could put this all in perspective.


Might not want to head to Silverton and do stupid things in front of the Sheriff. https://the-journal.com/articles/17...es-three-tickets-backtoback-to-recreationists


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

sarahkonamojo said:


> We all have too much time on our hands. Raise Ed Quillen from the dead, please. Perhaps he could put this all in perspective.
> 
> 
> Might not want to head to Silverton and do stupid things in front of the Sheriff. https://the-journal.com/articles/17...es-three-tickets-backtoback-to-recreationists


 When you throw orange cones and road signs in the bushes.........


----------



## 2milehighspike (Jul 10, 2019)

The arrogance of this guy is astounding!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

2milehighspike said:


> The arrogance of this guy is astounding!


TOTAL loss of respect.......


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I was waiting for this. You don't like the message, attack the sender. I've lived here over 2 decades, and pay thru the ass for most things, as the businesses extort money from the shoppers. The Mountain mail, printed profit. They made the fuckup and you're lambasting me for pointing out what I saw to be price gouging. What Mr Dubin pointed out as to being a seasonal business, it's not, they operate year round. Irregardless, I sent a letter to the editor making a retraction:

Noting the retraction printed in today's paper regarding Brady's Garden Center donating 10 percent of a week's sales to the Presbyterian Church's food bank, and NOT ten percent if its profits as was incorrectly reported by the Mountain Mail, I wish to retract my previous letter to the editor and make an apology for relying on "news" that was incorrect while composing that LTE.. Gross sales, and profits are 2 different things, one would have thought the Mountain Mail would have made the correct distinction. My sincere apologies to Mr. Brady. 
They have not to date, chosen to print it.
And for what it's worth, I don't hide behind a moniker like some..


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Marshall....your ignorance shines brightly if you truly think that a nursery business in Colorado is not seasonal.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Don Dubin is a good friend, a boater and a leader of our local search and rescue. He was on point with his letter. There is too much negativity in our society as it is. There is no need to throw a local business owner under the bus for donating to the food pantry. If you don't like the way he does business, then don't shop there.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

i dunno' i think the taboo against questioning how much people make only aides and abets the rich in their reverse Robin Hood scheme to steal from the poor and middle class and give to the rich...however,in this instance it should have been obvious that a local hands on small businessman in a small community was not making anywhere near that much,If he was questioning him would be good.People make mistakes .The paper made one and so did the guy believing an obvious mistake.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

> Might not want to head to Silverton and do stupid things in front of the Sheriff. https://the-journal.com/articles/176...recreationists



I think this quote from the Sheriff pretty much sums up a lot of the discussion about boating travel during COVID.




> “They all thought they were special and the rules didn’t apply to them,” he said.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jbolson said:


> I think this quote from the Sheriff pretty much sums up a lot of the discussion about boating travel during COVID.





> “They all thought they were special and the rules didn’t apply to them,” he said.


What a bunch of friggin' idiots. They don't even realize they're no more special than any of you other folks out there, and that I'm the only one who's REALLY special and can go around ignoring the public health closures!

All the rest of you guys should stay home.

-AH


----------



## bmiller (Jun 6, 2010)

never mind


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for a manslaughter charge to be brought on a person who while violating a health order infects someone who then dies and it can be proven. 

Maybe that will wake people up. 

The unintentional death of another person as a result of reckless actions, negligence, criminal activity, or any person's actions is involuntary manslaughter

Constructive manslaughter is also referred to as "unlawful act" manslaughter. It is based on the doctrine of constructive malice, whereby the malicious intent inherent in the commission of a crime is considered to apply to the consequences of that crime. It occurs when someone kills, without intent, in the course of committing an unlawful act. The malice involved in the crime is transferred to the killing, resulting in a charge of manslaughter.


Also, BTW, after a long hiatus, 2 new cases in Fremont County 5 days after the Saturday after everyone on Mtn. Buzz was saying it was the place to go.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

caverdan said:


> Marshall....your ignorance shines brightly if you truly think that a nursery business in Colorado is not seasonal.



This business is hardly seasonal, they sell hot tubs, furniture, landscaping services, irrigation systems, they are a full service florist with delivery,they sell vegetables and herbs, bulk delivery, Christmas trees and wreathes etc. Diverse doesn't begin to describe them. But then you wouldn't know cause you didn't do your home work before lashing out at me. 



You might want to inform yourself before attacking others. 



I'm about done with the toxicity here. used to be a cool place.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MNichols said:


> I was waiting for this. You don't like the message, attack the sender. I've lived here over 2 decades, and pay thru the ass for most things, as the businesses extort money from the shoppers. The Mountain mail, printed profit. They made the fuckup and you're lambasting me for pointing out what I saw to be price gouging. What Mr Dubin pointed out as to being a seasonal business, it's not, they operate year round. Irregardless, I sent a letter to the editor making a retraction:
> 
> Noting the retraction printed in today's paper regarding Brady's Garden Center donating 10 percent of a week's sales to the Presbyterian Church's food bank, and NOT ten percent if its profits as was incorrectly reported by the Mountain Mail, I wish to retract my previous letter to the editor and make an apology for relying on "news" that was incorrect while composing that LTE.. Gross sales, and profits are 2 different things, one would have thought the Mountain Mail would have made the correct distinction. My sincere apologies to Mr. Brady.
> They have not to date, chosen to print it.
> And for what it's worth, I don't hide behind a moniker like some..


Nice try at trying to walk this back, you should be a politician. Regardless of the misinformation he donated money and you wrote some snarky letter criticizing him!


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

MNichols said:


> This business is hardly seasonal, they sell hot tubs, furniture, landscaping services, irrigation systems, they are a full service florist with delivery,they sell vegetables and herbs, bulk delivery, Christmas trees and wreathes etc. Diverse doesn't begin to describe them. But then you wouldn't know cause you didn't do your home work before lashing out at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let the door hit yah where the good lord split yah!


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't see what any of the last 2 pages (or what someone writes to their local paper) has to do with boating. 

I think the admins should take this thread down.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

__________________
Duct Tape...
It can't fix stupid, but it can muffle the sound....


Please try following your own advice! It might be hard to apply the tape with your foot in your mouth tho...


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

Paco said:


> I don't see what any of the last 2 pages (or what someone writes to their local paper) has to do with boating.
> 
> I think the admins should take this thread down.


if anything it should be moved to the Covid thread


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Well then, let's get this thread back on track!

The Chaffee County commissioners have applied to Governor Polis for a variance from the state health order in hopes of reopening early. There is a phased plan to have hotels allowing 100% occupancy by June 1st, and rafting outfitters are supposed to be able to start taking out of town clients on June 1st.

The latest from the County Health Department alludes to reopening to tourism very soon:

Chaffee County Public Health: May 12, 2020 COVID-19 Update
Make sure to follow us on Facebook and tune in to our Virtual Town Hall (ID 304 209 587) on Fridays at 12:30 pm. The CCPH staff will take a break from social media over each weekend. Visit our website at Public Health for more information.
*NEW Chaffee County will be gradually reopening to visitors, tourism, and leisure and will be lifting its full closure in the upcoming days.*


----------

